# Make a Twisted Stick?



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

I've been thinking. If I took some heavy fence wire, the stuff they use to make brace posts; I could wrap it around a young sapling of my choice and wait a coule of years. What do you think?


----------



## Rodnogdog (Jun 10, 2015)

I don't see why it wouldn't work. You could make a reverse twist and blow everybody's mind


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

. . . Or write your name!


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

If you have the space and time there's no reason not to. I was watching a British stickmaker on youtube a few days ago and he recommended doing just that.

You can also train a branch along the ground to send up suckers and get one piece sticks with handles. There are a lot of ways to play if you're growing your own.

Rodney


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

It works well Lily"sDad. I have know two or three people that have done that.


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

I too have read from several sources that one can force a twist onto a stick. No need to search around for something that by chance had a vine shaping it .

I wonder if a tree could respond to 2 wires wrapped in opposite directions and at different intervals. Never seen that in nature.


----------



## Ron T (Dec 13, 2015)

Rodney said:


> If you have the space and time there's no reason not to. I was watching a British stickmaker on youtube a few days ago and he recommended doing just that.
> 
> You can also train a branch along the ground to send up suckers and get one piece sticks with handles. There are a lot of ways to play if you're growing your own.
> 
> Rodney


Rodney, I saw the same video and it seems to me that it would work quite well.


----------



## Ducati250Single (Jan 11, 2016)

I've been wanting to try this myself for quite some time now. I don't see how it could fail. Procrastination is a terrible thing, if I would have done this when it first came to me...well, I'd be WAY ahead of where I am now!


----------

